# Epistemological questions



## cih1355 (Jan 16, 2008)

Does the Bible teach that knowledge is justified, true belief?

Can one infer from the Bible whether or not foundationalism, internalism, externalism, or reliabilism is true?


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Jan 18, 2008)

in my opinion, no.


----------



## Civbert (Jan 18, 2008)

cih1355 said:


> Does the Bible teach that knowledge is justified, true belief?


 The answer seems to be tautological. 



cih1355 said:


> Can one infer from the Bible whether or not foundationalism, internalism, externalism, or reliabilism is true?


 If knowledge = justified true belief, then, for the Christian, the Scripture is a sure foundation. 

I would say it is implicit in the Bible that "knowledge is justified true belief" is a valid and wise definition. But that does not say that each time the word "knowledge" is used in the Bible, the definition of the term is strictly or specifically "justified true belief". Different words in the original language have been translated as "knowledge" and sometimes the word has different connotations. 

I would ask, can one understand Scripture if knowledge is _not _justified true belief? What other definition could you use? How would that effect your ability to "know" Scripture?


----------

